# Learning Spanish in Malaga



## BSS (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,

I'm moving to Malaga soon for a year. I'm just wondering if anyone could recommend the best place(s) to learn Spanish in Malaga?

I've searched Google and checked out many of the language schools, however I do have a specific requirements:
- Classes in the afternoon or evening (I have work in the mornings and until 2/3pm each day)

I'd preferably like a school in the city of Malaga or somewhere close to the city which is easily accessible. Ideally I'd also like to be in a class with others so I can get to know some people but would consider individual lessons if that's the only option.

Any advice will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It's down to the individual and choice and preference but for me one to one classes offer a greater chance of learning, if attending formal classes is for you. Also, you might get lucky and meet someone who wants to share learning ie you teach them English whilst they teach you Spanish. Free and often great fun. I teach English as a foreign or second language to Spanish students and the dynamics of one to one are so much better. Mixed classes often mean mixed abilities which can also mean everyone being taught at the level of the lowest achiever. If you want to use the class to meet people that's a different matter, but you might be better off joining a groupd who share the same interests as you do. Just my thoughts...


----------



## mdavidfrost (Aug 13, 2011)

*Spanish Classes in Málaga*



BSS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving to Malaga soon for a year. I'm just wondering if anyone could recommend the best place(s) to learn Spanish in Malaga?
> 
> ...


I learned Spanish in Málaga, and there are loads of language schools in the Pedregalejo and El Palo districts, including the University of Málaga in the Avenida de la Estación, in El Palo.

Take the number 11 bus from the Alemeda, in the city centre, where all the flower stalls are, get off at Avenida Juan Sebabstián Elcano - about a 20-minute ride - and go from one school to another.

Also you could investigate La Escuela Oficial de Idiomas, in Málaga. I studied there, but the classes were in the morning.

For private lessons, look at El Anunciador, which you buy at newspaper kiosks, but very few people want to give classes between 1 pm and 4 pm. On the other hand, you'll probably find a private teacher prepared to give classes very late in the evening.

I was teaching English in Málaga for years, and some of my private classes finished at 11 pm. In addition, I sometimes gave classes as early as 8 am, so you could consider classes before work.

Of course you won't really learn Spanish in any school. What you need to do is go out without other English speakers, drink in Spanish bars, watch Spanish television and read Spanish newspapers. It took me a month to be able to use the phone, six months to be able to communicate with virtually anyone (including shops, government offices, the dentist, etc).

Then I moved to a little town in the mountains where there were virtually no English speakers out at night, so after a year I was reasonably fluent.

David


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

This is excellent advice


----------



## BSS (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice all. My plan is to go around the language schools when I arrive in Malaga to see what my options are.

I'm also living with Spanish people and will try to involve myself in the Spanish social scene. I'm hoping some initial lessons will help me get to grips with the basics so I can get by and my skills will develop as the year progresses.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

To save time and money. Get a book, like practice makes perfect, tenses...learn as much as you can on your own. Then use the classes to re-inforce what you learned.


----------



## luis_malaga (Sep 10, 2011)

*Meeting to practice english - spanish!*

Hi! My name is Luis, I'm from Málaga. I've been living during the last month in London and I'll come back to Málaga on 13th of September. I need follow speaking english when I'll stay there because I'll go to Manchester in the middle of October. 
Indeed, I live in Pedregalejo, where mdavidfrost was studing spanish haha!
If someone wants to practice spanish, we can meet ok?? Maybe with a beer in the beach! Wooo I miss it!!/SNIP/
See you soon!!


----------



## mdavidfrost (Aug 13, 2011)

luis_malaga said:


> Hi! My name is Luis, I'm from Málaga. I've been living during the last month in London and I'll come back to Málaga on 13th of September. I need follow speaking english when I'll stay there because I'll go to Manchester in the middle of October.
> Indeed, I live in Pedregalejo, where mdavidfrost was studing spanish haha!
> If someone wants to practice spanish, we can meet ok?? Maybe with a beer in the beach! Wooo I miss it!!
> /SNIP/
> See you soon!!


Hi Luis,

I've been living in Miami for five years, but I'm returning to Málaga permanently next Wednesday, the day after you do. Maybe we could meet up the following weekend or the week after. I'll be living in Carranque, not far from the Puente de las Américas. Before I moved to Spain 20 years ago I lived in and around Manchester for many years, and I try to go back at least once a year to see my family, so I know the city well.

/SNIP/.

I speak good Spanish now and write it pretty well, but perhaps you could do me the favour of checking my Spanish profile for a website for any little mistakes which might have crept in, or things that just don't sound as though they were written by a Spaniard. In exchange, I can chat with you in English and clear up any doubts that you have about any point of English grammar and give you information about Manchester.

For several years I gave private English lessons in Málaga, and I've also taught English in New York and Saudi Arabia, but I'm *not* looking for students now.

Hoping to see you soon.

David

_PS Anyone else who's reading this and would like a conversation exchange, please email me. Even after 20 years I still sometimes still have doubts about how to use the subjunctive and the imperative. Also, I'm recently separated from my wife and have lost touch with friends after so many years away from Málaga, so I want to meet new people of any age and go to new places._


----------



## Steeley84 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi, i just moved to Pedregalejo last week to start a new job. My spanish is very limited so would love to meet up with anyone to improve my skills!
There is also a language exchange programme running in El Palo on Thursday nights at 8pm if you are interested in that. 

Laura


----------



## luis_malaga (Sep 10, 2011)

*Running!*



Steeley84 said:


> Hi, i just moved to Pedregalejo last week to start a new job. My spanish is very limited so would love to meet up with anyone to improve my skills!
> There is also a language exchange programme running in El Palo on Thursday nights at 8pm if you are interested in that.
> 
> Laura


Of course Laura, I'm very interested! Write me on the phone and we can meet in the running of the E Palo ok? I would send you my e mail but this forum don't allows me it, I don't know why.. 
See you next week!!


----------



## Steeley84 (Sep 10, 2011)

If you have facebook search for TRUEQUELENGU intercambio de idiomas for more info  /SNIP/


----------



## luis_malaga (Sep 10, 2011)

*Hey David!*

Hey David! Thank you so much your help, I need some tips about Manchester! And of course! I 'll try help you checking your spanish profile but I advise you.. my speaking english is really bad but I'll try it!




mdavidfrost said:


> Hi Luis,
> 
> I've been living in Miami for five years, but I'm returning to Málaga permanently next Wednesday, the day after you do. Maybe we could meet up the following weekend or the week after. I'll be living in Carranque, not far from the Puente de las Américas. Before I moved to Spain 20 years ago I lived in and around Manchester for many years, and I try to go back at least once a year to see my family, so I know the city well.
> 
> ...


----------



## luis_malaga (Sep 10, 2011)

*Thanks!*



Steeley84 said:


> If you have facebook search for TRUEQUELENGU intercambio de idiomas for more info  /SNIP/


See you then the next thursday at 20:00 in El Palo no?? jajaja
/SNIP/
Byee


----------

